# Help stop the Yulin Festival



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a petition if anybody here wants to sign or forward this petition. I could hardly finish the article on the Internet about the Yulin festival. It is incredibly disturbing and I did not post any of the articles, but only this petition information. 
https://www.change.org/p/govnerment...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*It is the Eve of the Festival*

I have been following some activist FB pages on this subject for some time now. One in particular is a man by the name of Marc Ching. Founder of the Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation. This man has gone undercover as a buyer, not just Yulin, but also Laos, Vietnam, Indonesia, Cambodia, Korea. 


He has witnessed the most BRUTAL acts of TORTURE. He is currently in China and has successfully shut down 6 slaughterhouses but has hit a wall with housing a thousand or so dogs. This is the 7th time he has gone to Asia since Sept/2015. He has been severely beaten, had a machete at his throat but still goes back to document. He claims this is his last trip.


Humane Society International who recently saved 29 dogs and 5 cats has refused to help him (go figure).


I will post his FB link, but it is terribly graphic, yet not graphic enough. But for now, I have changed my Avatar in support/honour of his efforts.
He needs funding. I plan to donate


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be happy to sign the petition.Thanks for the warning about the graphic content.I can't look,it sounds sickening.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So HSI has updated their FB page regarding the concerns that they were not going to help with biggest dog rescue ever.


They have updated saying they have connected with Marc and are working on a game plan for tomorrow


HSI fb page
https://web.facebook.com/hsiglobal/?_rdr


Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation FB page
https://web.facebook.com/animalhopeandwellness/?_rdr


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is good this news. This Marc he is pretty special. We will donate and I will pass info and his Facebook page forward.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is 2.5 min PSA done for the Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation






Matt Damon, Joaquin Phoenix, Maggie Q, Sia, Kate Mara, Rooney Mara, Tony Kanal, Andy Cohen, Kristin Bell, Pam Anderson, Alicia Silverstone, Edward James Olmos, ...Tricia Helfer, Minnie Driver, Alyssa Milano, Wendie Malick, Bill Maher, Russell Simmons, JR Bourne, Kristin Bauer van Straten, and Jenna Tatum - join Marc Ching and The Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation, speaking out to stand against Yulin and the Dog Meat Trade. 
Watch and share this video!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Please forward the video to anyone you know that gatorBytes put up. I reposted
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NbwbD8JcJgY


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Signed very sad


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Signed. :crying:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many tears shed for these incredible animals and praying for all of them and the people who are out there helping them. It does make you wonder what happened to the souls of these people who do such vile acts against another living thing.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Many tears shed for these incredible animals and praying for all of them and the people who are out there helping them. It does make you wonder what happened to the souls of these people who do such vile acts against another living thing.


The things people will do for money....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Many tears shed for these incredible animals and praying for all of them and the people who are out there helping them. It does make you wonder what happened to the souls of these people who do such vile acts against another living thing.
> ...


Yes desperate people without morals are very dangerous.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*One Thousand Dogs!*

From the most recent post on Marc Ching (Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation)...If you go to the link and read this (below), a short vid shows him and other volunteers pulling dogs one by one...The third or fourth looks like a young shepherd or cross


This is live. This is now: The Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation, and The Tree of Life - we just rescued over 1000 dogs from Yulin. 
A thousand breaths that would die here in the dark. A thousand lives that would bleed like blood left there upon ground. 
These dogs, they are brothers. They are sisters. They are fathers and mothers. They are children. They deserve a chance. 
... All life deserves chance. 
The Compassion Project. If it is about one thing, it is about that as human beings, we were meant to love. We were meant to breathe life. We were meant to be - better then who we are. 
Speak out. Hold hands. Love the Earth. And rescue. Because in the end, even we need rescuing. 
(Thank you Tree Of Life for teaming with us to make this possible. Thank you XiaoFang and our Nanning team for your hard and enduring work. 
Thank you to our Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation volunteers. Real people that left their families - to stand here and sacrifice for the cause.
Unreal.)
https://web.facebook.com/animalhopeandwellness/?pnref=story


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Done and signed, I can't read any articles on it, but I am aware of the situation ... thanks for posting the petition.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't find the article now but some groups are asking that people STOP coming in and buying the dogs to rescue them. Why? It simply drives the prices up. Rather like trying to stop backyard breeders by buying all the puppies. Or going to puppymill auctions. I live in a puppy mill concentrated area. And they LOVE to hear that rescue groups are going to be coming to the auction. drives the prices up and they can get $200 for a dog that would otherwise go for less than half that. They load up dogs that they weren't quite ready to sell yet just to maximize profit


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for all who are signing. I can understand how nobody wants to read these articles it is very tormenting to even think of what is being done.
This article written in May 2016-is about Marc Ching even though it is upsetting as it gives you a glimpse of what is going on it also shows what this one man is doing to save these animals. He is a gift to this planet. 
http://www.laweekly.com/news/marc-c...ds-of-dogs-from-asian-slaughterhouses-6939260


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Chinese animal charities urge animal lovers to stop buying dogs in Yulin


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many of the dogs at Yulin are people's stolen pets.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-resolution/752/text


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wanted to sign but it said that it is closed?​


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I wanted to sign but it said that it is closed?​


It may be because it expired after 6/21 the day of the Yulin festival that lasts 10 days. I will post another petition there are many for ongoing and future festivals.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.change.org/p/mr-chen-wu...3331&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=sms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is also a link to Marc Ching's website. They are looking for donations to help treat and care for these injured animals rescued from the dog meat trade industry in Asia and the yulin festival
http://www.animalhopeandwellness.org


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Do you shop Amazon?*

If you shop Amazon, for personal, dog food, supplements, or anything else. Consider switching to smile.amazon. You can select which charity you would like to see this 1/2% go to...You are not donating money, but simply shopping as you would normally. Amazon donates 


http://smile.amazon.com/ch/46-4915929


Amazon donates 0.5% of the price of your eligible AmazonSmile purchases to the charitable organization of your choice. 
<li class="a-spacing-medium">AmazonSmile is the same Amazon you know. Same products, same prices, same service. <li class="a-spacing-medium">Support your charitable organization by starting your shopping at smile.amazon.com.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Amazon -Oh wow Amazonsmile this is great information!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/06/china-yulin-dog-meat-festival-controversy/


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> https://www.change.org/p/mr-chen-wu...3331&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=sms


Thank you, I signed. :smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you (smiley face)


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

HSI update about an hour ago
Note: they are referring to Marc Ching of Animal Hope and Wellness Foundation. 
I am pleased they didn't abandon him (according to some posts I had read they refused help)


UPDATE: HSI and our Chinese partner groups helped to rescue many hundreds of dogs from slaughter trucks in the weeks leading up to Yulin, and we rescued 54 dogs and cats in the last couple of days before Yulin. In the final 24 hours of the festival, *we were also asked by Marc Ching to help with some of the dogs that he had rescued. We met with Marc in Yulin and have taken on the care of an additional 120 dogs, many sick or injured*. They will all receive good veterinary care.... There are several Chinese groups assisting, but *we have made ourselves available to help Marc with more dogs if he needs us*. *We remain in regular contact with Marc.* 
We may also be taking on more dogs from Yulin, because we have been asked for help by two of our Chinese partner groups, so watch this space for updates and pictures. The 54 dogs and cats from our first rescue are doing well, the 120 dogs will take longer to heal. But thanks to our supporters' generosity they will all now receive the love and care they need.* Once we have all of them back on their paws, we will decide which ones can be put up for adoption, and whether that will be in China or further afield*. We will keep you guys updated on those plans!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*World Dog Show To Be Held in CHINA*

OMG!!!


There are numerous petitions circulating, some from well meaning people, some unscrupulous jerks too, and then some from the actual Rescues/Activists.
One I will note with a heart of gold is a woman in S. Korea named Nami Kim. I believe she is the real deal...More on her later.


But this, this petition is to stop the FCI from hosting the World Dog Show in China in 2019.


Here it is...*WARNING* one graphic pic when you open link
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-ca/406/787/801/say-no-to-the-world-dog-show-in-china/


But sometimes you have to see the bad in order to make good.
In the pic, this dog was still clinging to life :teary:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Signed it. Sad-the price is right it seems like. sometimes pinching pennies is not worth it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Did you guys see the article about the GSD who was rescued from this....he is in US now, pics with his little girl. Such love and connection. His name is Tiger. I will try to find the article tomorrow


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Did you guys see the article about the GSD who was rescued from this....he is in US now, pics with his little girl. Such love and connection. His name is Tiger. I will try to find the article tomorrow



YES!...and it made me cry...was a "Do Do" vid


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

> But this, this petition is to stop the FCI from hosting the World Dog Show in China in 2019.
> 
> 
> Here it is...*WARNING* one graphic pic when you open link
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-ca/406/787/801/say-no-to-the-world-dog-show-in-china/


Umm... is this really the right way to go about it? 

If the goal is to end the cruel slaughter and/or consumption of dogs in china, there needs to be a widespread cultural change in that country. 

It seems to me hosting the World Dog show, show casing dogs as companions, and working partners, would do more good for the cause.

Taking the show away, punishes those over there who are dog fanciers. We should be showing them support. The dog loving citizens of that country have more power to bring about change then us armchair activists.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> Umm... is this really the right way to go about it?
> 
> If the goal is to end the cruel slaughter and/or consumption of dogs in china, there needs to be a widespread cultural change in that country.
> 
> ...



Interesting perspective.


Re: Widespread cultural change...there are different groups working on different aspects of said. It is a cumulative effort.(hint: Nami Kim, Soi Dog)
To stop the WDS, would take a chunk of tourism from them = $$$ AND bring awareness as to why.
*Bolded:* 11 million signatures went on petitions to stop Yulin. It didn't stop, but the pressure and "awareness"...it grew:wink2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Chinese government allows Slaughtering of people's pets because they get money from the meat mafia and then they hold a big dog show to make some more $$$$$ the next day or soon after. I truly wonder how the dog loving citizens really feel about this- the citizens who cherish their pets.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nami Kim everybody*

https://web.facebook.com/savekoreandogs/


Most recent posts have been about rescue and success stories (heartfelt). But as you scroll through her posts, you will see...Nami Kim is a BIGGER FORCE than that Re: shutting down slaughter houses, rallies in her's and other, rallies in our own continent (see her LA, Cali post being hosted by S. Korea no less...). Aligning with gov officials who are also horrified.
All while raising funds, rescuing dogs and setting up 2 shelters while trying to adopt overseas...
Unbelievable
We. We have a keyboard:wink2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> https://web.facebook.com/savekoreandogs/
> 
> 
> Most recent posts have been about rescue and success stories (heartfelt). But as you scroll through her posts, you will see...Nami Kim is a BIGGER FORCE than that Re: shutting down slaughter houses, rallies in her's and other, rallies in our own continent (see her LA, Cali post being hosted by S. Korea no less...). Aligning with gov officials who are also horrified.
> ...


I know I heard much about all she has done she is quite the savior to these dogs and cats. We have a keyboard and a wallet so every dollar helps. Money matters so if people donate they are helping these animals in their own small way. I give many people credit who leave their families to go fight for these animals. They are the brave ones!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> I know I heard much about all she has done she is quite the savior to these dogs and cats. We have a keyboard and a wallet so every dollar helps. Money matters so if people donate they are helping these animals in their own small way. I give many people credit who leave their families to go fight for these animals. They are the brave ones!



:thumbup:
and a like!


----------



## LaurelCreek (Jun 22, 2016)

I almost didn't click on this thread for concern that there might be pictures involved. I've seen the pictures before and read the descriptions, how some in Asia actually believe that the fear the animals experience before death improves the flavor of the meat. 

It's a sin and an extreme injustice to betray a dog's trust in humans, a trust which we have bred into them in the first place, by turning them into a docile and compliant food source.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

It is a lot more than just pressuring them to stop eating dogs. I am one of the moderators for a large pet dog forum in China, most of the members on this forum are in their 20s and 30s, many treat their dogs like family members. 

The generations before them? Not so much. To them, dogs are no different than pigs/cows/horses. They have a hard time understanding why their kids want to keep dogs as pampered pets.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is what I have heard the younger generation are the ones who are accepting animals as pets. They say people are seeing dogs more as pets then food in Asia -which is affecting the meat trade and fueling the Yulin festival and all these mythical - will bring you luck etc -to make up for the loss in the meat trade market. A awhile back I saw something on Tv about a a young person starting a coffee shop/book shop in China and somewhere you can bring your dogs and just hang out. Power to the youth to stop the insanity.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ed Berliner Interview w/Marc Ching*

Ed Berliner from The Hard Line does Skype interview w/Marc, references his own love of dogs and even says he's going to donate a couple bucks (so cute) when he goes home...Calls Marc Ching a "true hero"
Marc has only been back from China (which was his last stop, not his only reason for going to Asia) about a week.
He is suffering from PTSD from all he has seen and been through. You can see that in his FB posts. But he is so humble in this interview and I don't think he expressed as well as he could have, the horrible acts of torture he has in prior video's. I don't think he was ready to do this interview. I think he just wanted to cry:frown2:


Ed warns of graphic pics, but tells the audience...DO NOT look away. Truthfully, the pics they show barely cause a tear to be shed compared to the TRUE reality...anyhow, it's just under 10 mins...


Please watch...do not look away


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Worried about Marc . yes Im going to watch this video. I follow on Marc on Instagram it's really hard to fathom what goes on but it can't be ignored.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.change.org/f/help-us-pr...-in-yulin-china?source_location=petition_show

By spreading word and donations is helping.


----------

